# Rythmik F12 distortion chart



## FidelitySeeker (Sep 4, 2009)

Everything I hear about the Rythmik subs sounds great. However, I am troubled by the THD chart as measured by Ilkka (4th chart in the link below). Am I interpreting it wrong?
PS- I am actually looking at the F12G, but this is the closest I can find. Would there be differences (aside from the GR driver extending into higher frequencies)?

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...rythmik-audio-direct-servo-12-sealed-56l.html


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I am not sure what the difference between the F12 and the F12G drivers are exactly, but I might assume that the F12G improves on more than just the higher frequencies.


----------



## FidelitySeeker (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks Jon.
Different manufacturers and different materials - you're probably right about that. I guess the only real commonalities are the servo system and cabinet.


----------



## NegativeEntropy (Apr 22, 2009)

Note Ilkka's comments in this post regarding the THD performance of this sub:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...dio-direct-servo-12-sealed-56l.html#post48248


----------

